# Is your Maltese a cuddler?



## breezymalteezy (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm just wondering if your Maltese dogs and pups are big cuddlers or not. 

Ajax will occasionally cuddle, but usually prefers to lay down in his own space and doesn't ordinarily come find us to lay with him.

How about your dogs?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Both of mine are huge cuddlers!! :wub: :wub: 

When I'm on the computer, Kallie insists on spending the evening in my lap. Sometimes I end up with both of them on me... Kallie in my lap and Catcher on my chest.

If I'm on the sofa they are both on top of me. Catcher on my lap and Kallie on my head!!

How old is Ajax? Sometimes they get more cuddly as they get older.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly is such a cuddler. She doesn't like being off on her own much, unless she is finding crumbs on the floor of the kitchen  I'm so happy that she loves to cuddle. Her favorite is to be in a position where she can rest her chin on my arm. :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Midis will lie on the couch when I sit on the couch reading or watching TV. If I am at the computer he insists on me holding him and he is held like a baby with his head resting on my shoulder and his legs around my waist with paws around my shoulder/neck (he is 9 lbs, I am only 5'3", so we fit like baby and mama). At night he sleeps right up against me, curled up in a ball. He also likes for Greg (his "daddy") to hold him a lot. Greg is 6 feet tall and Midis likes to be perched up there and feels secure in Greg's arms. 

I'd say he's a cuddler!

Cyndi


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Both mine love to cuddle by me when I'm laying down or in the recliner... but if I'm busy they are usually nearby but don't look to be held etc. They really love when I just go lay on the floor in the living room and they both come to get as close as they can and 'burrow their heads into my body then stretch by me and look for their belly rubs.
Naddie has never really enjoyed being held or carried. She always 'stiffens' and gets a worried look on her face ( I think it must have something to do with her past. Often I can get her to relax if I'm very still and just gently pet her, but any move I make she stiffens right up again. She much prefers to lay BY me. Quincy seem to take it or leave it when it comes to being held... if it happens he enjoys it but if not he doesn't look for it.... he too seems to prefer beign next to me.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm just wondering if your Maltese dogs and pups are big cuddlers or not.
> 
> ...


Ollie is similar--but he's always close nearby. I've noticed that when he's very tired he doesn't like to cuddle--he wants his own space nearby, but doesn't want to be bothered (I can relate) during the day if I sit on the couch he'll come and plop on my lap or the kid's laps or Peter's. But yeah, it's when HE feels like it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki is an occasional cuddler. She likes her own space, yet she'll want to be in my lap at times, too. I work on my laptop a lot (in my lap) so hubby built a "rooftop lounge" for the top of her crate with some wood. I added a crate mat. (I'll try and remember to post photos) It's level with my chair so she'll nap there right next to me while I'm writing. When I put my laptop away, she'll sometimes curl up in my lap. She loves to be near me or hubby but isn't a constant lap dog.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

cuddler's perhaps...
(I was very ill and laying on the couch and this is what happened - I think Scout wanted to be on my head but couldn't figure out how to get there).


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

I was just thinking that Prince gets treated by me as a baby sometimes. When he sleeping with me and I need to get up, I try as best as I can not too wake him up. The same thing I used to do when my children were small. Right now he is cuddled like a baby in my arms while I type with one hand.. can't wake the "baby up" :wub: 
[/img]

I am trying to add a pic, don't know if it shows :mellow:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Cody likes to lay next to us but not really touch us. Peanut has to touch me he molds himself into my side. Mia during the day will lay by herself but in eye shot, at night I have a new scarf she has to lay on my chest with her butt or legs around my neck. :bysmilie:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> Both of mine are huge cuddlers!! :wub: :wub:
> 
> When I'm on the computer, Kallie insists on spending the evening in my lap. Sometimes I end up with both of them on me... Kallie in my lap and Catcher on my chest.
> 
> ...



He's a little over a year


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

He is a MAJOR cuddler!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie is a cuddle bug!!! She loves to be where ever we are!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

ALL my dogs are major cuddlers , NONE of them like alone time  Sarah


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

My little Sophie likes to cuddle, on her own terms, that is.  At times, she'll want to cuddle on my lap while I'm on the computer or watching TV. Other times, she'll want to be alone in her crate or on her bed. She's a HUGE cuddle bug at night, though, when we sleep. She's glued to my right side, but I'm not complaining because she keeps me SUPER warm. LOL. 

My Joshua, on the other hand, is a cuddle bug 24/7. LOL. He wants to cuddle all day, every day. He's always wanting to sit on my lap or lay next to me real close. When I'm on the computer or watching TV with Sophie on my lap, Joshua will plop himself down on top of my feet and sleep. Or if I'm on the couch reading a book, he'll rest his head on my lap. I guess he thinks all is well so long as he is physically touching me. LOL. It's okay, though, since I actually like how he's so affectionate and loving. The boy follows me around everywhere, including the bathroom! :blink: LOL.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I would say both of my 2 are cuddlers... kelsie still likes to play alot... so she will walk around by herself alot but once i sit down at the computer or in my bed.... she comes running to picked up! Kodie is like a magnet glued to my lap... he HAS to sit on my lap at all times... otherwise both of my babies will sit right under my computer chair. 

I would have to also say that having been around other dog breeds... maltese seem to be the biggest cuddle pups.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=576216
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I got confused there for a minute!! Ahhhh, I see... The OP is your DH or SO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

> Lilly is such a cuddler. She doesn't like being off on her own much, unless she is finding crumbs on the floor of the kitchen  I'm so happy that she loves to cuddle. Her favorite is to be in a position where she can rest her chin on my arm. :wub:[/B]


That describes Susie EXACTLY! She always wants to be in my lap with her chin on my arm, unless she's searching for crumbs...lol! Sadie is a bit more independent. She likes to be right next to me, but not always on my lap.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie and Tilly are as different as night and day on this issue.

Lacie will occasionally cuddle but mostly likes her own space -- but where she can see and be near us.

Tilly is a huge cuddler and must always be touching me when I'm home. She's the most playful and it's OK not to touch when we're playing -- but if we're watching TV, or I'm reading or sewing or using the computer, Tilly must be touching me even if it's only her head by my foot.

In bed (yes, they both sleep with me), Lacie lays by my feet and seldom touches me. Tilly lays about hip high and must be touching all night.


----------



## Roxygirl13 (Dec 7, 2007)

My roxy is a big time cuddler!! She follows me around like a shadow, waiting for a opportunity for me to sit so she can jump into my lap. That's why I love her so much :wub: she is my baby!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Madison doesn't like to be alone, but cuddling depends on the time of day.

In the morning she wants to be in your lap asleep (and if we're not available, she cuddles with the cat). In the evening she is a wild woman and wants to run and bark all around the house, preferable with someone (or again, the cat) chasing her.

At night she sleeps at about my knees. She doesn't necessarily have to be touching me.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

no not my Sparkey boy  not a cuddler at all. but he follows me everywhere and he has to have his body somehow touch part of my foot when he is taking a nap on the floor. he loves his belly rubs and massages but not on my lap, in his own bed.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie has become much more cuddly since we moved out of my parent's house a year ago. She will whine at me if she can't get into my lap because my legs are in the way, or if my laptop is hogging my lap. She's okay to sleep on the ottoman without touching me, but if she's awake, she usually wants on my lap. 

She sleeps in her kennel at night but if I take a nap during the day, she's allowed on the bed. She sleeps at the foot end of my king-size bed all the way on the other side. She'll cuddle with me for a while, but then gets annoyed that I wiggle too much and moves to her spot.

Josie says: I love me some snuggles!!! I also love to lay in her lap and gaze up at her beautiful face!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*You know, it's funny, as I have one of each. Pacino is my cuddler and Ralphie requires his own space and will cuddle when he wants to. Pacino would be happier then a pig in mud if I carried him all day long, every day! He has to be in my lap, on my chest, in my arms, or where ever he can plant his butt as long as it is on my body!! He seems to have this need to touch me all the time. Pacino uses his paws like hands, I have never seen a dog do that before, he actually cups them as hands and will "hold" me when he is in my arms, it truly is amazing. He will "grab" my arm when he wants me to hug him as he is in my lap with his "hands" and also holds his toys in them as a squirrel does with a nut!!

Ralphie, on the other hand, will lay at my feet, or on the couch with me as long as it isn't my lap. Once in a great while he will come over and get in my lap but he cuddles for a little while but then goes off on his own again. He does, however, get real loveable and will come over when I am sitting on the couch, and jump up and shower me with kisses and we actually make a game of it because he won't stop once he starts. But when he is done, off he goes to lay in his bed or back to "his" portion of the couch.

So I guess I have the best of both worlds here in my Maltese home!! LOL

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie

*


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Zippy is a snuggle bunny, but will play independently when I am cooking. Now if I am in the middle of a project, i.e. large bow orders....she wants my undivided attention lol.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

CeeCee picks her times to cuddle but she likes to be independent also. She is a nice mix of both and that suits me just fine!!!!! When she wants to cuddle, she will put those little paws up and wait for me to pick her up. She nestles right in your arms and is sweet and loving!!!


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*cuddler all the way!...actually pouts if there's no room for him haha :grouphug: :smilie_tischkante: ...but our female malt, prissie, lives back home with my parents and she has quite the attitude!..no snuggling and or cuddling tolerated lol* :brownbag:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ben and Emma are opposites. Benny is the cuddler, glued to my side when he sleeps, total lap dog, always has to be really close to you.

Emma is much more independent. She gives out a ton of kisses, but when she sleeps she likes her space. She'll sit on your lap for a few minutes and then gets bored with you. I like that B&E are different in this regard though.


----------



## LittleDogLVR (Oct 24, 2007)

> Lilly is such a cuddler. She doesn't like being off on her own much, unless she is finding crumbs on the floor of the kitchen  I'm so happy that she loves to cuddle. Her favorite is to be in a position where she can rest her chin on my arm. :wub:[/B]



My Lizzie does the same thing, she even sleeps like that too with her chin on my arm. Very cute but getting a little on the warm side at night 

John


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

Bailey is a big cuddler,he follows me all over the house. If I sit at the computer he lays at my feet,and if I am on the couch he wants to lay right next to me.


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

coco is definitely a cuddler and i love it!!!! she's my little shadow and always has to be touching me in some way-- well unless there's a bullystick around lol. 

hmmm, maybe all the loving led to to her serious separation anxiety problem? it's ok, i wouldn't have it any other way  

-Nina-


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Ava Jane is a huge cuddler. She is sitting on my lap staring at the computer screen as I type (spoiled maltese is her favorite site). When I travel I take her to my parents house and I take a huge stuffed teddy bear for her. She climbs in its lap all the time, or my dad will also put her in his lap and then rock her in the chair too. Yes, she is quite spoiled!


----------

